
Devs Introduce Licensing Backdoor For Twitter for Mac. Trouble Ahead? - taylorbuley
http://www.macheist.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=18932
======
protomyth
I wonder if they got approval for this or if Apple doesn't know about the back
door features.

